# Thinking of a large Los Angeles competition soon...



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

So, for a pretty decent amount of time I've been wanting to plan a rather large scale competition in Los Angeles because the frequency in which we get them are pitiful. I've been looking for venues, but to no avail. Then at San Diego Open 2010 I was talking to the dean of a college in Los Angeles County (Rancho Palos Verdes, specifically). He was talking to me and said that he could rent me a free building at Marymount College, free of charge. 

So what does this all boil down to:

Would you go to this competition if I held it?

I already talked to Adam Zamora at Nisei Week 2010 and he said he'd delegate this competition and help by supplying the timers. I have been working on a (less than before) tentative schedule for you to look at. Comments, recommendations, questions are always welcome:



Spoiler



Los Angeles Open 2010 (the name's still in the works) Oct, 9th 2010

Events:
2x2 Speedsolve (2 rounds)
3x3 Speedsolve (3 rounds)
4x4 Speedsolve (1:30 cut-off)
3x3 One-Handed (2 rounds) (1:00 cut-off)
3x3 Blindfolded (Best of three)
Square-1 (1:00 cut-off)
Rubik's Clock
Rubik's Magic

Registration fee: $15 flat rate for as many events as you want. +$1 for WCA.

Schedule:

8:00-8:30: Registration

8:30-9:00: 2x2 Speedsolve Round 1 (top 8 advance)

9:00-10:00: 3x3 Speedsolve Round 1 (top 24 advance)

10:00-11:00: 4x4 Speedsolve Combined Final

11:00-12:00: 3x3 OH Combined Finals

12:00-1:00: Lunch, Rubik's Magic, and Clock

1:00-1:30: 3x3 Speedsolve Round 2 (top 12 advance)

1:30-2:30: 3x3 Blindfolded

2:30-3:00: 2x2 Final Round

3:00-4:00: Square-1

4:00-4:30: 3x3 Speedsolve Final Round

4:30-5:00: Awards

5:00-?:??: Clean-up (all competitors should/must be able to help clean-up after the competition)



To make sure we don't run off course when keeping track to the schedule, we have set cut-offs.

EDIT: I changed the registration to a more simple flat rate and also eliminated 5x5 for a more flexible schedule.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd come for sure if it was after September 30th.
MAYBE if it was before, but no guarantees.

If you had 6x6 and 7x7 I'd love you forever. Any possibility of making it a 2 day comp to allow for not only 6 and 7, but also more time for the other events and maybe extra rounds?

I'm no planner, so this may be impossible, but just throwing it out there with hope =p


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I'd come for sure if it was after September 30th.
> MAYBE if it was before, but no guarantees.
> 
> If you had 6x6 and 7x7 I'd love you forever. Any possibility of making it a 2 day comp to allow for not only 6 and 7, but also more time for the other events and maybe extra rounds?
> ...



Since it's still very tentative as to what day I'll choose, it can be changed to an early October competition.

And for the possibility of a two-day competition seems rather unlikely. :/ Unless you'd like to pay for Adam's hotel stay, I don't think he'd like to drive up from San Diego twice in 2 days. That'd be 8 hours of driving over 2 days.

Edit: and for 6x6/7x7, those will probably not happen. there is just not enough time in one day to have it all with the amount of available timers and judges we have. I mean, if we get a lot more timers, a huge venue, and Adam has a place to stay, then we could make it 2 days and have 6x6 and 7x7 and more rounds.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't think we'd need more timers to make it a 2 day comp right?

And like I've done at Stanford twice before, I'd be willing to scramble and judge for 6x6 and 7x7. We could pretty easily get some other people to help scramble these too.

Both those times were on one day comps as well.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 23, 2010)

I would go


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I don't think we'd need more timers to make it a 2 day comp right?
> 
> And like I've done at Stanford twice before, I'd be willing to scramble and judge for 6x6 and 7x7. We could pretty easily get some other people to help scramble these too.
> 
> Both those times were on one day comps as well.



if you're willing to scramble/judge for both 6x6 and 7x7 then we could have it. Also, Adam only has 6 timers/displays so we'd have to work with that. I mean we could devote 1 or 2 timers to the side events and have the rest for the main events. you can also change the schedule around to try to fit in 6x6 and 7x7. but the two day competition seems unlikely.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 23, 2010)

Hrm. I'll try a little later when I'm no so swamped with hw


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Hrm. I'll try a little later when I'm no so swamped with hw



Sounds good. I mean if you can fit those events in the schedule successfully then I'd be happy to have them in my comp. But if we run behind on schedule, then those events would most likely be cut. that, or the magic events


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 23, 2010)

Ewww magic.

Let 6 and 7 take president over Magics.

Throw the magics out please. OR move them to the side events and let 6 and 7 be main =p


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Ewww magic.
> 
> Let 6 and 7 take president over Magics.
> 
> Throw the magics out please. OR move them to the side events and let 6 and 7 be main =p



Well I just talked to Adam and he said he has 8 timers/displays so we could use all of those; and the side events: 6x6/7x7, clock, magic, and mm could all be solved on maybe 2 timers/displays throughout the day along the side of the main events. kinda like at nats when there was several events running at the same. so during the main events, we could also run the side events on the 2 timers designated for side events.

EDIT: 6x6 and 7x7 will only become main events if i get good at them


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 23, 2010)

ianini said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Ewww magic.
> ...



Lame, I guess they'll never be main events.


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



I would make them main events but there isn't enough time to give them that name. it's just going to go on during the main events, but on the side. (i.e. 3x3 speed, oh, bld etc.)


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 23, 2010)

@Chris: Do you know how many locals I know who take magic megaseriously? xD


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 23, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> @Chris: Do you know how many locals I know who take magic megaseriously? xD



More than there should be =p

Patrick Jameson just pwns at magic, leave him be and go practice 3x3 or something =p


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 23, 2010)

Too far.


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 23, 2010)

Chris, I know HOW MUCH you love big cubes and all, but think of it this way: Other people have their events, in this case magic. No matter how "lame" their event may be, your event has no major reason of why it should be added in over theirs. I understand where you are coming from but just thinking if a bunch of magic-ers wanted to kick 6x6 out so they could do their event... Plus, magic is very quick and shouldn't take long to do the event for all anyway.

anyway, I won't be there because I live in NorCal but I think you should do a megaminx round. Jus' Sayin'.


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> I won't be there because I live in NorCal but I think you should do a megaminx round. Jus' Sayin'.



 >_>


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 23, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Chris, I know HOW MUCH you love big cubes and all, but think of it this way: Other people have their events, in this case magic. No matter how "lame" their event may be, your event has no major reason of why it should be added in over theirs. I understand where you are coming from but just thinking if a bunch of magic-ers wanted to kick 6x6 out so they could do their event... Plus, magic is very quick and shouldn't take long to do the event for all anyway.
> 
> anyway, I won't be there because I live in NorCal but I think you should do a megaminx round. Jus' Sayin'.



See it's funny because you took my joke as if it were serious.

~Chris


----------



## Anthony (Aug 23, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Chris, I know HOW MUCH you love big cubes and all, but think of it this way: Other people have their events, in this case magic. No matter how "lame" their event may be, your event has no major reason of why it should be added in over theirs. I understand where you are coming from but just thinking if a bunch of magic-ers wanted to kick 6x6 out so they could do their event... Plus, magic is very quick and shouldn't take long to do the event for all anyway.



LOL
He's defending magic.
;D


----------



## MrData (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd be there.
You should triple the number of 2x2 rounds and add feet.
:3


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 23, 2010)

And two rounds of no-time-limit 3BLD.


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

Could we please keep the suggestions actually reasonable?


----------



## blade740 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll try to be there and help out any way I can. I'll be busy late october, but I should be able to make the first two weekends in october.


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

blade740 said:


> I'll try to be there and help out any way I can. I'll be busy late october, but I should be able to make the first two weekends in october.



sounds great! i'll need all the help that i can get. and the comp will probably be on the date that's on the schedule (i'm working on a new one now)


----------



## keemy (Aug 23, 2010)

Cool I will be there and help out.

I would recommend setting aside 40~60 minutes for 4x4 and 5x5 first rounds.

for prizes you may try to contact some local puzzle(or not) stores and see if they can donate anything.

event suggestions: 
sq 1 cutoff of 1:30 is kind of high maybe 1:00 or less would be better?
5x5 cutoff also isn't proportional to 4x4(it doesn't take twice as long to solve)

maybe add pyra, I know deven is quite good but doesn't get to compete often.

(semi less reasonable) I like FMC.


----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2010)

keemy said:


> sq 1 cutoff of 1:30 is kind of high maybe 1:00 or less would be better?



1:30 is quite high


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

keemy said:


> Cool I will be there and help out.
> 
> I would recommend setting aside 40~60 minutes for 4x4 and 5x5 first rounds.
> 
> ...



Thanks! and maybe we could have you and every one else who wants to do FMC do their 2x2 first round and 3x3 first round solves first, then do FMC; then go onto the normal schedule.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 23, 2010)

1:15 cutoff seems a little low.
I think it's usually around 1:30?


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> 1:15 cutoff seems a little low.
> I think it's usually around 1:30?



just changed it. i think the cut-offs are pretty reasonable now.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 23, 2010)

2:15 on 5x5 is sadface =p


----------



## Bryan (Aug 23, 2010)

ianini said:


> Registration cost: 4n
> 
> Where that 'n' is the number of additional events you want to compete in, and '4' is the base fee for any first event.


So the registration cost is 3+n, right? You're not charging $4 per event, are you?



ianini said:


> 5:30-6:00: Clean-up (all competitors must be able to help clean-up after the competition)


Good luck with that!

If you need a website, I can make you one. Just send me a PM.


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Registration cost: 4n
> ...



That was the original price without me looking at other competitions and their registration prices. I now changed the price to a lower (and simpler to understand) price: Registration fee: $6 for first event $2 for each after

I got that price from Caltech Winter 2010 because it was a competition with a quite similar list of events.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Aug 23, 2010)

12:15-1:00: Lunch, Rubik's Magic & Master Magic Combined Final
4:10-4:45: Square-1, and Clock

Would anyone else prefer that change? 

I'll be there for sure. All the cutoffs look fair and lots of events = lots of cubing funness.


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

Slowpoke22 said:


> 12:15-1:00: Lunch, Rubik's Magic & Master Magic Combined Final
> 4:10-4:45: Square-1, and Clock



Alright, this makes a lot more sense now. I knew that magic/mm looked a little out of place. Thanks.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 23, 2010)

Ambitious schedule. It might be doable, but I think you're going to run behind right when you get to big cubes, just because it only takes 2-3 people who do a 7 minute solve to suck up a significant number of your timers. Also, you're going to need to find people willing to scramble the more obscure puzzles (aka 6/7/clock), which might be difficult. Adam has wayyy too much experience though.

Berkeley's considering 10/10 and 10/24 as competition dates, so I'm wondering if we could work something out where we don't conflict?


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Ambitious schedule. It might be doable, but I think you're going to run behind right when you get to big cubes, just because it only takes 2-3 people who do a 7 minute solve to suck up a significant number of your timers. Also, you're going to need to find people willing to scramble the more obscure puzzles (aka 6/7/clock), which might be difficult. Adam has wayyy too much experience though.
> 
> Berkeley's considering 10/10 and 10/24 as competition dates, so I'm wondering if we could work something out where we don't conflict?



I know several people who are knowledgeable in scrambling for sq-1 and clock (takao, deven n., andrew, me etc.) and haven't we had 2 comps on the same weekend before? or you could have a comp on only the 24th and i could have the previous weekend. we can work it out.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 23, 2010)

Apparently my post got lost.

Bryan has already offered you a CubingUSA page, I can also easily make you one on the California subdomain (but it probably wouldn't have Jim's awesome format).

Anyhow, my main point: Caltech cubing will hopefully pick up again, with Not Kevin Y. and Clara H. starting there this year. Make sure you get them involved.


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Apparently my post got lost.
> 
> Bryan has already offered you a CubingUSA page, I can also easily make you one on the California subdomain (but it probably wouldn't have Jim's awesome format).
> 
> Anyhow, my main point: Caltech cubing will hopefully pick up again, with Not Kevin Y. and Clara H. starting there this year. Make sure you get them involved.



Once I can confirm the venue I will contact either you or Bryan to make a web page. And as for Caltech cubing: Do they have their own timers/displays? Because it has become apparent to me that we will need quite a lot of timers.


----------



## keemy (Aug 23, 2010)

Ian: Adam has the caltech timers, but Michael might have some from running Utah comps not sure though.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, as I get responses it's looking more and more like 10/24 for us.

We can do 2 competitions the same weekend (we've done it with Caltech), but it does slightly affect attendance (like maybe ~5 person difference?).

As long as you have scramblers it works out. I just mentioned it because we totally failed once with sq-1 and megaminx and someone had to teach me how to scramble them.


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Yeah, as I get responses it's looking more and more like 10/24 for us.
> 
> We can do 2 competitions the same weekend (we've done it with Caltech), but it does slightly affect attendance (like maybe ~5 person difference?).
> 
> As long as you have scramblers it works out. I just mentioned it because we totally failed once with sq-1 and megaminx and someone had to teach me how to scramble them.



Well let's just see how this comp runs out then we can decide if we want to do double weekend comps in the future. 

And I know enough people willing people to help scramble anything.

@keemy: thanks. Adam told me he has 8 timers/displays so that can be enough. and if we need more, we could just borrow peoples' stackmats and use them as timers with out displays. (we've done it at Caltech comps before)


----------



## Weston (Aug 23, 2010)

Sounds great Ian. I'll be there almost for sure.
I have also been looking for free venues for competitions. I'll let you and Adam know when I find a good one.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 23, 2010)

Bob and I have had our share with bad first time organizers. If this were to happen, there would only be a very limited number of events offered.

http://www.cubingusa.com/harvard/events.php

First time organizer at Harvard. You can't just find a venue and then expect Adam to do all the work for you. This has unfortunately been a problem on the east coast with Bob so we've decided to clamp down ambitious schedules for first time organizers.


----------



## ianini (Aug 23, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Bob and I have had our share with bad first time organizers. If this were to happen, there would only be a very limited number of events offered.
> 
> http://www.cubingusa.com/harvard/events.php
> 
> First time organizer at Harvard. You can't just find a venue and then expect Adam to do all the work for you. This has unfortunately been a problem on the east coast with Bob so we've decided to clamp down ambitious schedules for first time organizers.



I never said Adam would do all the work. All he would do is provide the displays/timers and just be there so the competition is legal. I just came back from the venue and it's already confirmed. All I need to do is sign some paperwork and we're clear.

Edit: Here are some pics of the venue:



Spoiler


----------



## Tyson (Aug 24, 2010)

I never said that you said that Adam would be doing all the work. Where's Bob when you need him to say something...


----------



## ianini (Aug 24, 2010)

Tyson said:


> I never said that you said that Adam would be doing all the work.



Then where's the problem here?


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think the "problem" here is that there are too many events scheduled, especially for an organizer's first competition. Removing the larger cubes (at least 5x5-7x7, sorry Chris) would make the scheduling a bit more realistic, but even then everything would need to be very efficient to run smoothly. With the events list as it is, it's quite certain that we'd run behind schedule. From what I've observed at previous competitions, overlapping events won't overlap as flawlessly as you hope.


----------



## ianini (Aug 24, 2010)

Slowpoke22 said:


> I think the "problem" here is that there are too many events scheduled, especially for an organizer's first competition. Removing the larger cubes (at least 5x5-7x7, sorry Chris) would make the scheduling a bit more realistic, but even then everything would need to be very efficient to run smoothly. With the events list as it is, it's quite certain that we'd run behind schedule. From what I've observed at previous competitions, overlapping events won't overlap as flawlessly as you hope.



Well nothing is official yet so I will remove 6x6/7x7. I was actually quite uncertain as to how it would work so I guess it'd be easier not to have those events this competition.


----------



## Weston (Aug 24, 2010)

ianini said:


> Slowpoke22 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the "problem" here is that there are too many events scheduled, especially for an organizer's first competition. Removing the larger cubes (at least 5x5-7x7, sorry Chris) would make the scheduling a bit more realistic, but even then everything would need to be very efficient to run smoothly. With the events list as it is, it's quite certain that we'd run behind schedule. From what I've observed at previous competitions, overlapping events won't overlap as flawlessly as you hope.
> ...



Don't forget, I am willing to help with anything you need. Just as long as I have time to warm up for OH.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 24, 2010)

ianini said:


> Slowpoke22 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the "problem" here is that there are too many events scheduled, especially for an organizer's first competition. Removing the larger cubes (at least 5x5-7x7, sorry Chris) would make the scheduling a bit more realistic, but even then everything would need to be very efficient to run smoothly. With the events list as it is, it's quite certain that we'd run behind schedule. From what I've observed at previous competitions, overlapping events won't overlap as flawlessly as you hope.
> ...



='[

It's all good tho =p


----------



## ianini (Aug 24, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Slowpoke22 said:
> ...



Really sorry Chris, I just don't want my first competition to be a complete bomb.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 24, 2010)

ianini said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



Yeah of course, I'm kidding.


----------



## ianini (Aug 24, 2010)

Weston said:


> Don't forget, I am willing to help with anything you need. Just as long as I have time to warm up for OH.



Thanks, I'll need all the help I can get. Let's see:

8 timers, 8 judges, ~2 runners, and ~2-3 scramblers = 12-13 people.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 24, 2010)

ianini said:


> 8 timers, 8 judges, ~2 runners, and ~2-3 scramblers = 12-13 people.


That means you need, like, 20. Expect a lot of your judges to be out of commission at any point (competing or practicing themselves, eating lunch, taking a break, being inefficient/confused).


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 24, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > 8 timers, 8 judges, ~2 runners, and ~2-3 scramblers = 12-13 people.
> ...



Oh oh oh! Pick me! I can do that!


----------



## ianini (Aug 24, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



Chris, we don't have enough time for that!


----------



## ianini (Aug 24, 2010)

After my visit with the venue, it's pretty much confirmed. The dean will e-mail me once it's all square. Once I get the confirmation over the weekend, I'll get a website up with all the info from this thread all organized onto a webpage. 

And what should I call this comp? I was thinking something generic like Los Angeles Open 2010 or Los Angeles Open Fall 2010. 
P.S. I live 5 minutes from the venue.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 24, 2010)

Maybe if you have more than one organizer for this competition, the proposed schedule can happen. But as it is, I do have to say that it looks rather ambitious. 

Another idea: Maybe with enough planning ahead of time, there can be a California Open 2010/2011 which would be a 2-day event combining Norcal and Socal organizational teams. Or maybe you can have a Socal Open. Just some thoughts.

Also, depending on the date, I would most likely attend. I would be able to help out too with whatever (I only have one main event, 3x3 speed, and maybe OH).


----------



## ianini (Aug 24, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Maybe if you have more than one organizer for this competition, the proposed schedule can happen. But as it is, I do have to say that it looks rather ambitious.



I think I'm going to stick with the original schedule. I just want this to be a straight forward competition: Once one event ends then the new one begins on schedule. (I'm going to get flamed for this because I know this is hard or nearly impossible to do)


----------



## shelley (Aug 24, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > 8 timers, 8 judges, ~2 runners, and ~2-3 scramblers = 12-13 people.
> ...



Yeah, pretty much. When people say they'll help out, it doesn't mean they're willing to judge/run/scramble for 8 hours nonstop. That stuff is exhausting. And most of the people who are volunteering will likely want to compete in some events too.

If you've never organized a competition before, don't make your first one a large one. It's easy to bite off way more than you can chew. You should also prepare to make some sacrifices, i.e. not competing yourself to help the competition run smoothly.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 24, 2010)

Also, a lot of these aren't really suggestions. You should look at the Harvard schedule as a model.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I'm definitely cause I can walk there and cause my dad was the dean(actually the president) ianini talked to. It sounds like an awesome competition.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 24, 2010)

Sigh.

http://www.d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y.com/


----------



## ianini (Aug 24, 2010)

I think shelley brings up a good point. But I don't want to do none of the events. I'll just take it down from 10 events to about three events; and I can do all those solves before the comp starts so I can help the comp the entire day.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 27, 2010)

When do you think it will be official?


----------



## ianini (Aug 27, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> When do you think it will be official?



Once I get the venue confirmed; probably over the weekend there will be a website for pre-registration as well.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 28, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Ewww magic.
> 
> Let 6 and 7 take president over Magics.
> 
> Throw the magics out please. OR move them to the side events and let 6 and 7 be main =p



Magics are fun and they go way quicker than 6 and 7. Could we de magics while we do 6 and 7(if we do them)?


----------



## ianini (Aug 28, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Ewww magic.
> ...


6 and 7 are completely out of the question now. Maybe next comp I might have more side events and less main events. Nothing is set in stone about that though.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes! But magic still right?


----------



## ianini (Aug 28, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Yes! But magic still right?



Of course. That takes, like, 15 minutes for magic.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 28, 2010)

So for 3BLD you don't need to have the first two solves less than 10 minutes total or something? As long as you can fit all three solves on a stackmat it's ok?


----------



## ianini (Aug 28, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> So for 3BLD you don't need to have the first two solves less than 10 minutes total or something? As long as you can fit all three solves on a stackmat it's ok?



All three of your solves must be under 15 minutes.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 28, 2010)

ianini said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > So for 3BLD you don't need to have the first two solves less than 10 minutes total or something? As long as you can fit all three solves on a stackmat it's ok?
> ...



? I don't think I understand because after you do all three solves, you're done with your solves. At Berkeley Summer, if your first two solves totaled 10 mins or more you didn't get to do the third.


----------



## ianini (Aug 28, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > ThatGuy said:
> ...



I guess that makes it more time efficient. I might go with that.


----------



## Forte (Aug 28, 2010)

ianini said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



Why don't you just put a cut-off time on it? I'm pretty sure that enough good people will go to warrant one.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 31, 2010)

Has everything been approved? I still don't see it on the website.CAn't wait for this.


----------



## ianini (Sep 3, 2010)

Okay, I just confirmed the venue and will have a site up very shortly. Sorry for such delay.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 3, 2010)

I believe Cameron said he'd go.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 6, 2010)

Once its up could someone link me to the site. So happy! My dad also says to not underestimate the time it takes to get from the 101 to the college.


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 6, 2010)

the closest contest to me, and yet, i cant come... the date is so inconvient, a competition in la during summer 2011 would be nice however.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Sep 7, 2010)

Finally posted. 

EDIT: Hmm, the passcode thing seems to be preventing me from registering.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 7, 2010)

Slowpoke22 said:


> Finally posted.
> 
> EDIT: Hmm, the passcode thing seems to be preventing me from registering.



Either sign into your CubingUSA account and it won't have that, or make sure you have cookies enabled so it works properly.


----------



## emg (Sep 7, 2010)

please excuse my ignorance and dumbassery, but where is it posted!?!?


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Sep 7, 2010)

Here: http://ca.cubingusa.com/marymount2010/index.php


----------



## emg (Sep 7, 2010)

awesome!!

one month for sub-20, let's see what happens


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 7, 2010)

no master magic?


----------



## ianini (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh looky there, the site is up. http://ca.cubingusa.com/marymount2010/index.php


----------



## MrData (Sep 8, 2010)

I almost certainly can't make it at this point.
I have SATs on that day.


----------



## Weston (Sep 8, 2010)

MrData said:


> I almost certainly can't make it at this point.
> I have SATs on that day.



heh Maybe I'll win 2x2 if Edward doesn't show up.


----------



## ianini (Sep 8, 2010)

MrData said:


> I almost certainly can't make it at this point.
> I have SATs on that day.



I'll add feet now.


----------



## MrData (Sep 8, 2010)

ianini said:


> I'll add feet now.



You add feet and I'll find a way to get there.


----------



## shelley (Sep 8, 2010)

MrData said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > I'll add feet now.
> ...



On foot?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 8, 2010)

ianini said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > I almost certainly can't make it at this point.
> ...



YES


----------



## ianini (Sep 16, 2010)

Just another reminder for people to register.

http://ca.cubingusa.com/marymount2010/index.php


----------



## dChan (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Ian, just had a quick question about the registration fee. With the venue being provided free of charge, I was wondering what accounts for the $15 fee (assuming yours and Adam's travel costs aren't too high)? I do realize that this is not a completely out-of-the-norm number, but it does seem high given the circumstances (and maybe because I was spoiled after the $7 Nisei 2010 competition). Does this mean we're getting super awesome prizes?


----------



## ianini (Sep 17, 2010)

dChan said:


> Hey Ian, just had a quick question about the registration fee. With the venue being provided free of charge, I was wondering what accounts for the $15 fee (assuming yours and Adam's travel costs aren't too high)? I do realize that this is not a completely out-of-the-norm number, but it does seem high given the circumstances (and maybe because I was spoiled after the $7 Nisei 2010 competition). Does this mean we're getting super awesome prizes?



The reason the registration cost is high is because the insurance for the building is so much. That was the only part (along with renting the tables/chairs/ etc.) that I had to pay for. But on the other hand, you only pay $1 more than the original fee.


----------



## dChan (Sep 17, 2010)

Ah, okay, thanks for the explanation, mate. I'll definitely be attending.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 17, 2010)

qq. band and Rubik's Cubes don't like each other very much/ the 9th is the PSAT day (I'm pretty sure).


----------



## blade740 (Sep 17, 2010)

Is anyone driving through orange county willing to pick me up on the way? I live off the 91 in Buena Park.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 22, 2010)

I may go to this. It would be my return to competitive cubing. I'm pretty excited, but I don't know if I will have adequate transportation. My car overheats on journeys longer than 30 minutes. haha


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 28, 2010)

Sweet, I'll be carpooling with Cameron. So I'm coming, Ian!
...Stay out of Weston, Data, and Deven's way, cause they're competing in everything.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 2, 2010)

why did registration close I wanna register.


----------



## Weston (Oct 2, 2010)

So apparently there is a cube meetup in Riverside today. I'll be there.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 2, 2010)

Where i riverside I wanna go.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 9, 2010)

So, here's what I've heard.

Weston got a sub 19 OH avg in the first round (could have been faster, but he got the same scramble twice and a 15 turned into a 20).
2x2 first round was Data and Weston top 2 with like 3.7 or so.
Someone got a sub 9.5 (Alex something I think? dunno...)

k, bye.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 9, 2010)

Woah! Weston got a 1:20 BLD solve. Nonlucky. 
That's my little girl! ;P


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 10, 2010)

Anthony said:


> he got the same scramble twice and a 15 turned into a 20.



This happens too often at the competitions I've been to down here in socal. I think extra effort should be made to MAKE SURE that the scramblers are reliable especially with good people. For my 10.21 avg, I was given the same scramble and if I hadn't noticed then it would've given me a sub-10 avg for sure. This kinda stuff shouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## Weston (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah I got a slightly lower OH average second round but still meh.
Fail 2H.
In the first round, the cross on the last solve loomed familiar but i went hrough with the solve anyway, and the rest of the solve was the same so I asked for a new scramble, and then messed up.

I won 2x2,3x3, OH, BLD and 4x4.
Lololol


----------



## Anthony (Oct 10, 2010)

Weston said:


> I won 2x2,3x3, OH, BLD and 4x4.
> Lololol


 
Sounds like a Texas comp lol.
I want more details.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 10, 2010)

Weston one practically evreyhting.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 10, 2010)

Weston said:


> I won 2x2,3x3, OH, BLD and 4x4.


 


The Puzzler said:


> Weston one practically evreyhting.



Not only did he win all the main events, he also beat you to the punch and placed ahead of you in the grammar contest!

What a beast.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 10, 2010)

Michael Young got a 9.73 sq1 single. I hadn't gone yet and got pretty excited...but it was a misscramble and didn't count. Got a 19 avg because of an F perm.


----------



## dChan (Oct 10, 2010)

This competition was definitely awesome. Ian did a great job of organizing the competition. I may be a bit biased though, because Ian adding another round of one-handed solving pretty much made my day. That round, by the way, was super horrible on my nerves and I think I can do without the pressures of a four-man final around for a while. I had a fantastic time, though, and was glad to hang out with all of you awesome cubers.


----------



## ChrisBird (Oct 10, 2010)

Did you know?
I averaged low 18s on 3x3?
4.56 on 2x2 (average)?
Bad on 4x4?
Badder on OH?
1.5x on Magic?
Lol on Clock?
Lorenzo is short?
DanChan is being banned for demanding another round of OH?
I am now officially an Avenger now?
I judged a whole load and scrambled a lot today?
I'm getting a Mini Cooper tomorrow?
Marco won the Head to head?
Deven N. is really cool?
Lorenzo likes shiny hammers?
Weston totally pwnd at everything?
Data STILL doesn't have 2x2 WR?
I only filmed some races between Me, Marco, Lorenzo, DChan, Deven and Data?
Steven would prefer to be called Steve?
Micheal got a sub-10 SQ-1 Solve?
Justin Bieber beat me at 1v1?
Rubik's cube cookies aren't actually $6?
If you go to In-n-Out and order an "allriiiiiight" grilled cheese you SHOULD get one with everything but onion?
Avengers stickers are amazing?
I had an amazing time?
Ian was an epic organizer?

~Chris


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 10, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Did you know?
> Lorenzo is short?
> Lorenzo likes shiny hammers?
> ~Chris


 
Yes.


----------



## Vincents (Oct 11, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> This happens too often at the competitions I've been to down here in socal. I think extra effort should be made to MAKE SURE that the scramblers are reliable especially with good people. For my 10.21 avg, I was given the same scramble and if I hadn't noticed then it would've given me a sub-10 avg for sure. This kinda stuff shouldn't be taken lightly.


 

Get with the program, socal! =)


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 11, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Get with the program, socal! =)


 
Even NorCal has problems with scrambles occasionally.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Ian, any thoughts/plans on a Marymount competitions this year?


----------

